# Psoriatic arthritis 696.0



## heatherwinters (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a patient with an assessment that states:
Psoriasis
Allergic Rhinitis
Psoriatic Arthritis

My MD thinks the Psoriatic Arthritis and the Psoriasis is coded separately, however, after reviewing the icd-9 manual, I think that 696.0 alone should be used for the psoriasis and the psoriatic arthritis and and then 477.9 for the allergic rhinitis.  So, only two codes to report the three statements in the assessment.  Any thoughts?


----------



## pennysueorr (Jan 20, 2010)

I was trained that you code every diagnosis. That being said I would use
696.0  696.1  477.9


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 21, 2010)

696.1
477.9
696.0
respectively
hope this helps



heatherwinters said:


> I have a patient with an assessment that states:
> Psoriasis
> Allergic Rhinitis
> Psoriatic Arthritis
> ...


----------

